# Fire bellied toads NEED UVB?!?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

someone reacons i need a UVB for my fire bellied toads... apparantly because they are light brown instead of green is because they have no uvb rays and cant absorb calcium or vitamin d?!!?!?!?

but i thought u dont need uvb?? and i swear there are diff types of fire bellies colour species!!! so confused. should i get a uvb for their tank?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*uv*

i think that they do not need a uv but if you do have one the toads will go a brighter colour.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

They dont need UV but they do get brighter if you give it to them.


----------



## Frogdude (Jun 28, 2008)

I've kept FBTs both with and without UV, and there's little if any difference in the colour. The back colour varies according to the region they come from. I think its the Korean variety that are bright lime green.


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

As said above, there are different kinds of firebellies, oriental is a common name but they come from different places


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

They dont need it a think but i suppose it wouldnt hurt them it will probably give your toads a brighter colour and help with calicum absorbtion. But make sure its not high uvb i think 2% will do


----------

